# What kind of chocolate on top?



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

What sort of chocolate should I get to sprinkle on top of a latte? Powder to make hot chocolate? Or should I just shave off a bit of chocolate bar? I've seen those sprinkler containers on sale, but it does not say what to put in them!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use Green and Blacks cocoa powder but it's a bit strong so next time i get hot choc mix (http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317--156375-San+Cristobal+rich+hot+chocolate) i'm going to put that in my shaker


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I use drinking chocolate powder mixed with a little cinnamon powder


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I make my own blend as Ive found real \ pure chocolate can go solid as it heats up on the top of the milk and the more fake stuff doesnt taste as nice but sprinkles better.

So i mix the two together 50\50 in an empty spice jar that has a nice lid for sprinkling.

I use a tea strainer to sprinkle into then shake it above the drinks and it makes a nice fine dusting









these are the two i use for the blend


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Currently have a choice of three. Bournville Cocoa. Cadbury's Hot Chocolate and Whittard's chocolate sprinkles (similar to very fine sugar crystals).

But am looking to getting something of higher quality such as Zuma chocolate powder.

A fine mesh icing sugar shaker such as this will cut out the need for that extra step of needing to sieve out boulders.


----------

